# EV-1 controller



## grose (Apr 30, 2008)

Mike Schenck said:


> Hello there, I have just completed (or so I think) a conversion on a '71 Bug using a Nikko motor and a GE EV-1 controller, 8 T-105 batteries etc. I found this forum after I was basically done with the project, or I likely could have saved a lot of time. I have searched all the thread titles that pertain to this, but was unable to locate what I was looking for. The issue I'm having is I don't know what to do with the A1 terminal on the controller. The motor is 5.7kw @36v, two lugs, and seem to be quite under powered. It will spin the tires on flat ground in first, but does not pull on the top. When the SCR's are humming, it makes good power, just seems to be flat on slight inclines. ??? The only other thing that concerns me is the contactor gets pretty warm while all other components are cool- I used 2/0 cable for everything, doesn't seem to be an issue, just a concern. I don't yet know what normal is, and have been flying solo thus far. I saw that Grose was using an EV-1... Thanks,
> MIke


Hello.

Yes, I am using the EV-1 controller. I'll have to check and see what my wiring setup is again. It has been awhile since I've looked at it. Are you running a bypass contactor, or keeping everything at 36V?


----------



## Mike Schenck (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for your response-
To clarify, I have bumped the system to 48v, through the contactor, no bypass (yet?). I did this after discovering the controller would function at 48v, and after talking to a motor rebuilder whom advised me to keep the rpms down on an unmodified motor... Thanks, Michael


----------



## Mike Schenck (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I found the answers to my questions- Thanks for responding Grose. If any one wants a good EV-1 to use with their shunt wound motor, let me know. I also have an EV-100... Maybe trade one for a shunt wound? Ordered a Kelly today...


----------

